# Moving back to Dubai with Debt



## florette1401 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I have recently moved back to the UK from Dubai but have been offered a great job to return to the sand pit. My husband also used to live in Dubai but absconded back in 2013 with debt....don't ask!!

I would love us both to return and he is able to pay back the debt. Does anybody know if this would be possible?

My fears are he will have to do a prison sentence or will be deported once the debt is paid. If this is the case then I see no point but if anyone can offer any advice on this I would greatly appreciate it 

Many thanks


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Best contacting the companies/banks you owe the monies.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

florette1401 said:


> Hi All, I have recently moved back to the UK from Dubai but have been offered a great job to return to the sand pit. My husband also used to live in Dubai but absconded back in 2013 with debt....don't ask!! I would love us both to return and he is able to pay back the debt. Does anybody know if this would be possible? My fears are he will have to do a prison sentence or will be deported once the debt is paid. If this is the case then I see no point but if anyone can offer any advice on this I would greatly appreciate it  Many thanks


Do not attempt to come back to UAE if you absconded on debt. A report has been filed with the police and you will be apprehended on arrival. Contact the banks and irrespective of whatever fairy tale they tell you, I advice paying it all off before returning to UAE. That's my 0.02c. Good luck!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Get a new husband that is responsible with money


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I agree pay back the debt for moral reasons. But I would still not count on the red tape being cleared and all charges being dropped. You could pay it back and still find issues on arrival. Doubt anyone on the forum can give you a solid answer unless they have direct experience.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nursemanit said:


> I agree pay back the debt for moral reasons.


Agreed, banks and financial are such virtuous industries and do so much good in the world.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Contact this person, she will be able to tell you whether or not the banks have filed a case, which police stations they are at, the case numbers, whether it's gone to court, the amounts, everything.

It's better to start knowing what the problem is, rather than not.


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Contact this person, she will be able to tell you whether or not the banks have filed a case, which police stations they are at, the case numbers, whether it's gone to court, the amounts, everything.
> 
> It's better to start knowing what the problem is, rather than not.


Do they do it for free?


----------



## fad828139250 (Jul 27, 2015)

best advise is to contact a law firm in uae and ask them to deal on your behalf to sort your problem out before coming back. they will issue a clearance letter so you can return.


----------

